# Just Joined



## schooly (Jun 26, 2009)

My wife and I are new members as we just discovered this forum yesterday. We have 21rs outback and have had it for about 18 months. I pull it with a 2008 Tundra. It has worked great for us. We are looking forward to a trip to NC mountains in the middle of July when we will use it for about 10 days in a row.

We are currently camping in Palm Bay Florida while here for a high school reunion. I have already learned a few things by browsing the forums and look forward to doing it some more when I get back home.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, glad to have you with us!

Mark


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

The west coast welcomes you to a great site! There is a huge amount of information on this site. Pretty soon you are going to get addicted!

Congratulations on your trailer, you picked a great model!!!!

Hope you post often and happy camping!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome!! We had a 21RS, and it was a terrific unit. Easy to tow and you can park that baby ANYWHERE! Enjoy it, and the NC mountains.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome (again







) Schooly!!! Glad you found us!

Hope to see you around, are you from NC?

Brad


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome Schooly!!









*Welcome to the Outbackers forum!!







*


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM. YOU WILL GET A WEALTH OF INFORMATION HERE.


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to another 21'r. It's a great place! Glad you found it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## schooly (Jun 26, 2009)

bradnjess said:


> Welcome (again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brad

I was born in NC, but we have lived in Florida all our lives. Currently in Tallahassee.


----------



## schooly (Jun 26, 2009)

Cj45 said:


> Welcome!! We had a 21RS, and it was a terrific unit. Easy to tow and you can park that baby ANYWHERE! Enjoy it, and the NC mountains.


We also enjoy the 21 rs. I have noticed a problem with moisture getting into the outside drop down gas stove compartment. A lot of mildew forms. Did you have this problem and if so how did you solve it?

thanks


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Hope to see you up this way someday!

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND ENJOY THE SITE !!*


----------

